# Tai Chi teachers in WV



## hapkitaji (Mar 9, 2003)

I was wondering if anyone knew of any taijiquan teachers in WV, that are very good.

Thanks guys,


----------



## arnisador (Mar 9, 2003)

Where in WV are you?


----------



## hapkitaji (Mar 9, 2003)

southern, beckley area....


----------



## Taiji fan (Mar 10, 2003)

where is wv?  what does that stand for?


----------



## arnisador (Mar 10, 2003)

The U.S. state of West Virginia.


----------



## SRyuFighter (Mar 10, 2003)

That hurts that u don't know about WV. They teach it at all Shaolin-Do schools (which I have heard bad things about) And there is a place in Cross Lanes which would be quite a drive for you though. Sorry I couldn't help more.


----------



## hapkitaji (Mar 10, 2003)

I have a tai chi teacher that also teaches hapkido, in beckley i was just wondering if they were anyone else in the area.  the shaolin-do not a good thing...they are cocky and have arrogant attuideds...i went to a martial arts tourney and beat a shaolin-do blue blet and i am only a white belt yellow in hapkido....I placed 2nd in sparing and 1st with my yang style 24 form...so I wasn't too impressed.....


----------



## Taiji fan (Mar 11, 2003)

> That hurts that u don't know about WV.


  sorry I am in Britain...I don't know all the US abbreviations........but, there is an excellent Taiji/CMA coach in Virginia (but I have no idea where in relation to your location)

US Wushu academy

oops I forgot, he teaches both Yang and Chen style and has worked with both families in both the USA and China.


----------



## SRyuFighter (Mar 11, 2003)

Virginia is not West Virginia. They are two separate states.


----------



## Taiji fan (Mar 11, 2003)

hmmmm thats a bit daft then...so what happens when  you are in the western most part of west virginia.....or the western most part of virginia......did you folks run out of names or something? How far apart are they?


----------



## SRyuFighter (Mar 11, 2003)

they are two separate states. When you are in the western part of Virginia then you are in western virginia. When you are in the Western part of West Virginia, then well I guess you would be in Western West Virginia never really talked about it with anyone.


----------



## Taiji fan (Mar 26, 2003)

did you have any luck in finding a teacher?


----------



## cashwo (Oct 18, 2004)

I'm also curious if you have had any luck. I'm in the Charleston Area of WV and I am looking for a Tai Chi or a Kung Fu teacher. I had to move to Columbus Ohio for a job in 99 and moved back a few years ago. The school that I was taking from apprently has closed and I'm really wanting to start again.


----------



## pakua (Oct 19, 2004)

[john denver]
Almost hea-ven
West Virginya....
Blue Ridge Moun-tains
Shennendoah Ri-iver...
[/john denver]


----------



## wingchunner (Oct 21, 2004)

Wooster is only a couple hours from Wheeling, WV if you're interested.  We've had people travel from there before to the Cleveland School.  It would be well worth the trip.

Marty


----------



## cashwo (Oct 21, 2004)

And I'm in Charleston which is a 2-3 hour drive for me.


----------



## te75uo (Dec 8, 2004)

I attend Shaolin Do in Cross Lanes, West Virginia. I don't find the people cocky, quite the opposite. Really in this school you get out of it what you are willing to put into it.


----------



## cashwo (Dec 8, 2004)

WOW, someone from near where I live. I've watched a class at that school about a month ago as I was looking at local schools to start training again but decided to go back to my old school in St. Albans, WV.


----------



## te75uo (Dec 8, 2004)

Auctually I am in Elkview, but I might as well say Charleston. What did you think watching the classes? I am interisted in Akido, and TKD but do no5t have the money for several classes. I enjoy Shaolin Do and have become loyal to the school. I am still in the "weeding out" period in Shaolin Do witch lasts till the brown belt level, but am enjoying myself.


----------



## cashwo (Dec 8, 2004)

te75uo said:
			
		

> Auctually I am in Elkview, but I might as well say Charleston. What did you think watching the classes?


I actually live in Cross Lanes oddly enough.  The classes looked fun enough and it also looked like it was a good workout.


----------



## cashwo (Dec 8, 2004)

I REALLY enjoy Aikido and I can't wait for class tonight


----------



## te75uo (Dec 8, 2004)

It is a good workout. I wish I had started before I did. I am 29 and one of the older students there. What school do you attend? How much does it cost? What days are your classes held, and for how long?

Do they allow walk-ins, and would your school allow me to watch a class? what uniforms do you wear there?


----------



## cashwo (Dec 8, 2004)

te75uo said:
			
		

> It is a good workout. I wish I had started before I did. I am 29 and one of the older students there. What school do you attend? How much does it cost? What days are your classes held, and for how long?


I wish I would have had the funds to stay with it the last time I took but such is life and now I'm 32.

I go to classes at USA Martial Arts in St Albans under Roger Jarrett you should be able to find all your answers at http://usamaf.com/. I started typing it all but my finger got tired, hehehehehe. I take the Aikido and TKD there and I'm really thinking about starting Iaido.


----------



## cashwo (Dec 8, 2004)

te75uo said:
			
		

> Do they allow walk-ins, and would your school allow me to watch a class? what uniforms do you wear there?


Yep and I think you get a few intro class for free.  We wear just the plain ol white gi's.  The TKD class wear the typical ones but the Aikido and Judo wear the Judo type gi's.


----------



## wingchunner (Dec 9, 2004)

I have a student who is in China right now and is studying Chen style Tai Chi Chuan.  He may be starting a club/study group in the Zanesville, Ohio area when he returns in January.  If he does, would you be interested?  If so, send me an email and help you get in contact with him.

Marty


----------

